# Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell

*Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot​*
*Leider nur ein kurzes Video - aber absolut sehenswert. Ein Heilbutt im Drill ist schon kein alltägliches Erlebnis für einen Angler. Wenn dann noch ein Orca auftaucht und ihm den Fisch von der Angel mopst, dürfte das ein absolut einzigartiges Angelerlebnis sein*

Über die Medienbeobachtung in der GALA gefunden. Immer wieder interessant, welche Medien dann über solche Dunge mit Anglern berichten - das Heilbuttangeln alleine wärs kaum gewesen...

*Einfach Link folgen, Video gucken und geniessen:*


https://www.gala.de/lifestyle/galax...gler-den-fisch-vor-der-nase-weg-21547074.html

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

Das ist doch Mal eine Art mit lebendem Kofi zu angeln #c
Geiles Video


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

mir wär das Herz schlicht in die Hose gerutscht...

Der at aber auch vorsichtig hinten am Butt angefangen zu knabbern - also nicht der klassische Überbeisser wg.:


> Das ist doch Mal eine Art mit lebendem Kofi zu angeln


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der at aber auch vorsichtig hinten am Butt angefangen zu knabbern


Ja komisch, vom Hecht kennt man spes doch immer, dass die am Kopf beißen.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

eben ;-))))


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

Eine unglaubliche Aufnahme. #6 

Ich hab mal so 150m neben dem Boot einen Finnwal hochkommen sehen. Das war beeindruckend, aber mir war da auch reichlich unwohl dabei... 

Ich hätte ja gerne gesehen, wie das Video weitergeht... und wie das aussieht wenn ein Orca mal Schnur nimmt :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> wie das aussieht wenn ein Orca mal Schnur nimmt :q


muss mich outen - me too...


----------



## ramrod1708 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

Das muss dann ein Wahnsinns Drill gewesen sein. [emoji23]


Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Luidor (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

Ist doch nicht schlimm dass du GALA Platin Member bist.

 :q:q:q:q:q

 Ist in deinem Alter normal.

 :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

pööööhse ;-))))


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Video: Orca mopst Angler Heilbutt im Drill direkt am Boot*

Im Gegensatz zu dem Orca war der Hai hier weniger zimperlich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itvjYohS55w


----------

